# Black Hawk Down



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*Darnit*....I was going to get it at Walmart last night but they were out......*sigh*

I haven't seen the movie yet!!! 

Has anyone noticed if the SE version is out yet?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

No special edition yet, I rented it from Blockbuster last week. It's a pretty barebones DVD. Great movie though. I would suggest that you wait on purchasing for now. A special edition is rumored to be out later this year.

Here is a link to a review that does mention a special edition later this year.

http://www.dvdfile.com/software/review/dvd-video_4/blackhawkdown.html


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks invaliduser, I finally got to see it last night. I want to buy it, but now I'll probably wait for the SE version.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

Saw it the other night. It really makes you think about what soldiers go through to protect this great country. 

Keith


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I bought this on PPV and watched it last night. It is an incredible movie. It is a classic example of not giving the military what they need when they need it to accomplish their mission. Where were the Apache helecopters? Why were they in Hummers and not APC's (armored personnel carriers), etc. The movie was very well made, I'm sure somewhat sensationalized, but really hard-hitting.


----------

